#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Harndrang, Urin läuft nach, Hodenschmerzen >

## Tim73

Ich habe gleich mehrere Probleme, ich weiß nicht, ob es vielleicht phsychisch ist. Habe häufigen Harndrang, renne fast alle halbe Stunde zum Klo, wenn ich versuche es anzuhalten, dann schmerzen die Nieren sehr stark, daher trinke ich schon relativ wenig. Der Uro sagte ich solle den Kaffee weglassen und nur Wasser trinken, das habe ich auch längere Zeit gemacht, kommt aber genau zum Gegenteil, ich muß noch mehr pinkeln. Teilweise läuft auch schon mal etwas so heraus, oder läuft auch etwas nach. Zusätzlich habe ich so ca. einmal die Woche starke Hodenschmerzen, mit sehr starker Übelkeit, teilweise kurz vor dem Erbrechen. Da kann der Uro auch nichts feststellen.  :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Akiim,
dein häufiger Harndrang kann psychisch sein. Muss aber nicht.Man soll so in etwa 1,8 Liter trinken. Der Kaffee zählt dabei als Hälfte.Schwarzen Tee solltest du auch nicht unbedingt trinken.
Wasser ist schon richtig.Um so mehr man trinkt um so öfter auch zur Toilette.
Ich muss auch ganz oft zur Toilette, was auch bei mir psychisch sein   wird, genau weiß ich es aber auch nicht.
Hat dein Urologe denn schon den Blasendruck kontrolliert?
Deine Hoden schmerzen könnten mit einer Blasenentzündung zu tun haben, aber die Übelkeit denke ich, eher nicht.
Gute Besserung wünscht dir
Ilona(hannibal)

----------


## Tim73

Nee, den Blasendruck hat er nicht kontrolliert, mein Hausarzt war auch verwundert warum keine Strahlmesseung gemacht wurde. Ich glaube, man wird nicht für voll genommen. Erst macht der mich an, warum ich nicht früher gekommen wäre, und dann weiß er auch nicht weiter. Über die Jahre habe ich immer wieder die üblichen Mittel bekommen, Kürbiskern und so einen Käse. Bin ja noch kein Senior, vor allem weil ich das schon immer habe. Muß man vielleicht mit leben, ich denke schon fast, dass es vielen so geht, und die darüber nicht sprechen.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Akiim,
habe auch so ein Problem , mein Urologe macht auch nur das notwendigste. Die Blasendruckmessung hat er bei mir auch noch nicht durchgeführt.
Das ist eben umständlich. Diese Untersuchung dauert ca. bis zu einer Stunde.
Da die Ärzte aber so wie so denken, das es psychisch ist, machen die es nicht.
Hat der Urologe wegen deiner Hoden schmerzen gar nichts unternommen außer Kürbiskern?
Gibt er dir keine Antibiotika.Er hat doch wenigsten den Urin kontrolliert und einen Ultraschall gemacht?

----------


## urologiker

> Bin ja noch kein Senior, vor allem weil ich das schon immer habe.

 Es handelt sich also eher um ein chronisches und nicht altersassoziiertes Leiden. Somit denke ich, dass du von einer Blasenfunktionsuntersuchung (Urodynamik) profitieren könntest, da in diesem Zusammenhan auch untersucht werden könnte, wie deine Blasenkapazität ist.
Deine Beschwerden könnten durch eine zu geringe Blasenkapazität zum Teil gut erklärt werden. 
Es scheint mir darüber hinaus so, als ob du wenig Vertrauen zu deinem Urologen hättest. Das muß nicht so sein. In solchen Fällen kann es sinnvoll sein, sich eine Zweitmeinung von einem anderen Kollegen einzuholen,  
Gruß, logiker

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Urologiker,
wie sagt man seinen Urologen, das er eine (Urodynamik) machen soll?
Mit der zweiten Meinung ist das auch so eine Sache.
Ich , verplappere mich leider beim nächsten Arzt.
Wenn sein Hausarzt auch sich gewundert hat, das der Urologe keine Druckmessung durchgeführt hat, ist schon komisch.
Ilona

----------


## Tim73

Also Antibiotika habe ich vor kurzem auch wieder mal bekommen von meinem Hausarzt, um sicher zu gehen, dass nicht etwas anderes vorliegt. Danach gab es aber auch keine Besserung. 
Was ich ja so besonders nervig empfinde ist ja, dass wenn ich Wasser trinken, spätestens nach 10 Minuten alles wieder rauskommt. Also darf ich nicht alt werden, dann soll man ja viel trinken, da sehe ich rot.
Ich habe mal stichprobenartig die Menge gemessen, es sind immer 200ml, kann kommen was will, ob ich dringend muß oder nur ganz normalen Drang habe. Vielleicht ist meine Blase tatsächlich einfach zu klein.

----------


## urologiker

Zu klein, ja...dennoch bleibt unter anderem zu klären, ob sie funktionell zu klein ist oder ab sie tatsächlich anatomisch zu klein ist. Dazu ist ein Besuch beim Urologen erforderlich, 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Tim73

Mal schauen was mein Hausarzt dazu sagt. Ein bißchen habe ich es ja schon aufgegeben.

----------


## urologiker

> Mal schauen was mein Hausarzt dazu sagt

 Ähm, dein Hausarzt sagt hoffentlich, dass es dich zur weiteren Diagnostik zu einem Spezialisten schickt - und dann kann auch dir geholfen werden  :Zwinker:  
Logiker

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Akiim,
he sei nicht so depressiv. Die Ärzte wissen es halt nicht besser. 
Bei mir und anderen Patienten ist es auch so.
Man erhält ein AB und gut ist. Die Ursache für die Bakterien wird nie geklärt werden.
Tut mir echt leid, dir da nicht weiter helfen zu können.
Diese ständige Einnhme der Antibiotika ist leider nicht  gerade angenehm. Weiter gibt es da nichts.
Danke, trotzdem für deine Mitteilung.
Gute Besserung.
Halt dich weiterhin warm. Gerade der Umschwung vom Winter zum Frühling ist gefährlich.
Bis bald
Ilona

----------


## Tim73

So, ich breche jetzt die Behandlung mit dem Cotrim 960 ab. Die Nebenwirkungen haben mich jetzt schon 4 Tage "außer Gefecht" gesetzt. Das kann doch alles nicht normal sein.
Vielleicht haben die 10 Tage Einnahme schon was gebracht, ich muß jetzt erstmal wieder auf die Beine kommen, sonst kann ich ganz zuhause bleiben.
Schlimm mit den Ärzten.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Akiim,
dieses Cotrim 960kenne ich gar nicht. Das muss ja ganz ,,scharf" sein, wenn es so viel Neebnwirkungen hat. Das hast richtig gemacht. Gib aber deiner Urologin bescheid.
Danke, dass du dich hier weiter gemeldest hast.
Gute Besserung und alles Liebe 
Ilona

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hast du den Rücksprache mit deinem Arzt gehalten?
Weil du schon 4 Tage "ausser Gefecht" warst!?
Das wäre sicherlich der erste und der vernünftigste Schritt, bevor ich ein Medikament absetzte ! 
Wie lange hättest du das Präperat den noch nehmen sollen?
Wieso hat dir dein Arzt das Medikament verschrieben?
Schon klar wegen deinem Harnwegsinfekt... 
Aber wäre das vll das Mittel der Wahl.. usw?

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Das hast richtig gemacht. Gib aber deiner Urologin bescheid.
> Danke, dass du dich hier weiter gemeldest hast.

 Hallo Ilona, 
ich kann nicht glauben, dass das gutheißt! Du bist doch aus dem medizinischen Bereich und solltest daher doch wissen, dass man Medikamente nicht einfach so bekommt und schon gar nicht ohne Rücksprache mit dem behandelnden Arzt absetzt!  :loser_3_cut:

----------


## hannibal

Hallo wheelchairpower,
ich habe ihm mitgeteilt, das er der Urologin bescheid geben soll.
Absetzen ist deshalb richtig, er hat genug Nebenwirkungen.
Also Absetzen und Arzt informieren. Evtl. bekommt er ein neues Medikament.
Ein Medikament, was den Patienten umhaut, wird abgesetzt.
Ilona

----------


## Tim73

Der Arzt wurde natürlich informiert, ich hatte das Antibiotikum ja auch schon 2 Wochen genommen, nach der Sperma Untersuchung ist jetzt tatsächlich das Bakterium, was ich mir im Krankenhaus eingefangen habe weg.  
Kurze Zeit ging es mir eigentlich besser nach der Behandlung, jetzt ist aber wieder alles beim alten. Ist wohl so, vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu sensibel.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Akiim,
na du . Bist wohl sehr sensibel. Tut mir leid.
Ich weiss nun auch nicht weiter.
Liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## feli

Hast Du schon einmal alle Risikofaktoren, die für Deine Probleme infrage kommen würde aufgelistet. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll einen nach dem anderen zu betrachten und dahingehend zu forschen,- was alles für Deine Situation zutrifft. Ich zähle das hier einmal unkommentiert und nur der Vollständigkeit halber auf (etliches wurde schon genannt), damit Du das für Dich zutreffende aussortieren kannst. Das können Faktoren wie Verstopfung sein, der Bakterieninfekt,  bestehen neurologische Probleme und Erkrankungen, die Einnahme von Medikamenten, seelische Probleme und Streß, - Zustand des Beckenbodens, Steinleiden und Tumore, Prostataprobleme, verbleibt Restharn in der Blase,- ist die Sexualpartnerin evtl. bakteriell mit involviert?,-Hormonmangel,- Diabetes, gibt es andere Probleme im Bauchraum? an der Wirbelsäule? sind Schilddrüsenerkrankungen ausgeschlossen worden, die zb. zu Stoffwechselproblemen führen könntenß Wie sieht Dein Trinkprotokoll und Miktionsprotokoll aus? Hast Du mal versucht das zeitlich zu dokumentieren? 
Es könnte eine Möglichkeit sein, wenngleich ich das bakterielle Risiko sehe, daß unter besten Vorraussetzungen durchgeführter intermittierender Einmalkatheterismus Dir ein bißchen den Druck den Dein Problem macht wegnimmt, damit Du einmal zu Entspannung kommst. !!! Es gibt Patienten die das selbst erlernen können, aber man muß da wirklich peinlichst genau , steril und sauber arbeiten lernen. Sicherlich werden jetzt einige aufschreien: Um Gottes Willen! Bloß nicht! Ich gebe hier einmal die Quelle des Vorschlages bekannt. Er stammt von der Fachhochschule Osnabrück und wurde im Rahmen des nationalen Expertenstandards "Kontinenz" aufgeführt und ist dort auch nachzulesen.-(DNQP) sowie auch im Ganzen gegen die Druckkosten käuflich zu erwerben. Es handelt sich dabei um Standards die nachweisbar positive Ergebnisse gebracht haben.- 
Für Dein Bakterienproblem... Hast Du die Anitbiose mal als IV- Medikamentation bekommen, also als Kurzinfusion? Könnte Deine Partnerin ebenfalls infiziert sein?
Bitte zerfetzt mich nicht, ich möchte ganz einfach nur einmal einen neuen Denkanstoß einbringen, weil man ja wie man sieht auf der Stelle trampelt. 25 % der Bevölkerung unter 40 sind im Laufe ihres Lebens irgendwann einmal von einem Kontinenzproblem betroffen. Nun merkst Du ja noch rechtzeitig, daß Du zur Toilette mußt und kannst Dich auch selbstständig dort hinbegeben. Anders würde es aussehen, wenn Du Dich nicht aktiv bewegen könntest und deshalb spreche ich von einem Kontinenzproblem. 
gute Besserung Feli

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Feli,
er hat doch schon alles durch. ER ist sensibel, dass ist wohl das Problem. Also psychisch irgendwie .
Wie bei den meisten Patienten in der Urologie, mit diesem Problem.
Einmalkatheresierung, finde ich nicht so gut. Die Bakterien finden doch dann erst recht den Weg in die Harnblase.
Lg 
Ilona

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Hannibal, 
schön das es aber nicht auf dich ankommt was du gut findest oder nicht!
Bei einer Katheterisierung wird steril gearbeitet!
Was heißt sensibel psychisch irgendwie :Huh?: ? 
Mein Tipp an Akiim lass dich mal in eine urologische Abteilung eines KH´s einweisen.
Vll muss einfach auch mal ein anderer Arzt die Sache in Angriff nehmen!

----------


## feli

Liebe Hanibal!
Deshalb hab ich den intermittierenden Einmalkatheterismus auch nur im gesamten Zusammenhang erwähnen wollen, weil ich das auch nicht unbedenklich finde. Als AW erhielt ich bei der Fortbildung jedoch darauf das Argument, daß diese Technik belegbar zum Erfolg führen würde, was ja der Sinn der DNQP ist, - nur mit belegbaren Ergebnissen zu arbeiten, während ich nur das kleine Gebiet meiner Berufspraxis einsehen kann. Es muß also damit Erfolge geben, die bewiesen wurden. Wie Du, sehe ich da auch einige praktische Probleme. Sinn der intermittierenden Einmalkatheterismuses ist wohl, daß dem Patienten der psychische Druck genommen werden kann unter dem er steht und der sicherlich zu einem großen Leidensdruck führen kann. Ich sehe es aber wie Du : Eine Klinikeinweisung in eine Klinik die nach den Expertenstandards arbeitet, ist sicherlich sinnvoll. Hier könnte man vor Ort beurteilen, ob dieser Patient in der Lage ist, die erwähnte Technik überhaupt anzuwenden und ob diese für ihn überhaupt infrage käme. Da alle anderen Techniken schon erwähnt wurden, wollte ich diese Möglichkeit erwähnen, aber möglichst SO, daß ich nicht Gefahr laufe gelyncht zu werden. Das Aufzählen der Möglichkeiten bedeutete lediglich: Daß ich das NUR anwenden würde, wenn alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind. Ich wollte damit ganz sicherlich keinen schulmeistern, Hanibal. Aber der Gedanke, daß ich nur geschrieben hätte: "Intermittierender Einmalkatheterismus" sei eine Möglichkeit die noch nicht ausprobiert wurde,- der wäre mir unangenehm gewesen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, daß ihr das alles schon erwähnt habt. Es sollte nur die Gefahren ausdrücken, die ich darin sehe.
Das tut aber nichts zur Sache, daß ich mit meinem Blickwinkel diese Gefahren als "hoch" bewerte, denn die DNQP hat diese Ergebnisse ja nachweisbar belegt. Dagegen würden mir trotz meiner Bedenken die Argumente fehlen. Würde ich persönlich als Patient alle medizinischen Wege ausgeschöpft haben,und zu keinem Ergebnis kommen, ( ich würde mir das trotz aller Bedenken) sorgfältig zeigen lassen erlernen und ausprobieren. Ganz wichtig! Unter Einhaltung aller hygienischen Anforderungen. Es gibt auch Patienten, die ihre Bauchfelldialyse alleine zuhause durchführen können, -Ob der Mensch dazu in der Lage sein wird, daß werden nur die Ärzte beurteilen können, die den Patienten kennen. Die Zertifizierung der Klinik wäre so zb. ein Maßstab an den sich der Patient orientieren könnte, daß nach diesen wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen gearbeitet wird, und nicht nach meiner persönlichen Meinung. Ich hab auch "dumm" geschaut, als die mir die Ergebnisse vorgelegt haben und wollte es nicht glauben.
Ich bin noch immer etwas skeptisch, weil man in 33 Jahren Medizin so manche Tätigkeit hat kommen und gehen sehen.- Aderlaß, Wadenwickel usw. Die Zeit wird ergeben, ob die Expertenstandards das halten werden, was sie versprechen. Diese Entwicklung jedoch begrüße ich, und ich werde mich darauf einmal einlassen. Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt damit mehr Patienten zu erreichen und denen damit zu helfen, auch wenn sich das auf den ersten Blick für mich anhörte, als sei das von einem anderen Planeten. 
Ich wette, daß mancher Facharzt dabei die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen würde, wenn er einige Ergebnisse der Expertenstandards liest und daß er diese vielleicht in der Praxis auch ablehnen wird. Aus diesem Grund wird es wichtig sein, wenn man sich auf diese Behandlung einlassen möchte eine Klinik zu finden, die nach den Expertenstandards arbeitet. Die werden nicht von allen Krankenhäusern umgesetzt und angewandt. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## hannibal

@ Patientenschubser
Na klar wird bei der Katheterisierung steril gearbeitet. Trotzdem gelangen Bakterien in die Harnblase/ Harnröhre.
Akiim wird dieses alles lesen und dann entscheiden, was er tut.
@ feli,
wie gesagt, Akiim wird entscheiden, was er tut.
LG an beide 
Ilona

----------


## feli

@hanibal
Es ist vielleicht sogar sehr wichtig und positiv, daß wir den intermittierenden Einmalkatheterismus hier kontrovers besprechen, damit dieser vom Anwender später sehr, sehr ernst genommen wird und damit ihm klar wird,- daß er das Thema auf keinen Fall auf die leichte Schulter nimmt und denkt: " Das macht man mal einfach SO nebenbei."
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Tim73

Nach einer kurzen Ruhe-Pause, also die Beschwerden gingen leicht zurück, ist wieder alles da. Jetzt sind plötzlich wieder Bakterien im Urin. Nach dem Wasserlassen schmerzt die Prostata oder die Blase sehr stark für einen Moment.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Akiim,
du hast aber auch Pech. Trinkst du genug?
Warm halten, bei diesem Wetter gar keine Frage. Machst du sowie so.Ich habe dir schon mal ne PN geschrieben. Denk da mal drüber nach. 
Viel Tee trinken. 
Gute Besserung
LG 
Ilona

----------

